# Who's running this joint!!



## FatBloke (24 Jul 2007)

I just like to know. That's all.


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Jul 2007)

ooops, i think i read the title wrong.....


----------



## User269 (24 Jul 2007)

FatBloke said:


> I just like to know. That's all.




Yeh, me too. Don't bogart this joint my friend........


----------



## Elmer Fudd (24 Jul 2007)

zimzum42 said:


> ooops, i think i read the title wrong.....


*It's WHO'S running the joint, not who's rolling the joint !*


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Jul 2007)

I've got a spare rizla.......


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2007)

Well, I own the server and pay for the software ... is that what you meant?


----------



## FatBloke (25 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> Well, I own the server and pay for the software ... is that what you meant?


Ah, but as the caterpillar asked of Alice: "Who are you?"


----------



## zimzum42 (25 Jul 2007)

Meet me at King's Cross tonight and I'll sort you out......


----------



## Shaun (25 Jul 2007)

What else would you like to know?

Name: Shaun Hague
Age: 37
Married: Yes
Kids: Yes
Location: Hull, East Coast
Work: IT Manager, Web Designer, Web Directory owner
Bike: Spesh Sirrus Elite with mods (need bigger shed before getting any more !)
Shoe Size: 12 _(actually it's 9, but don't tell the ladies)_
Photo: No chance!!!!

_Have I missed anything?_


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2007)

Cheers Shaun, I was wondering the same as Fatters. Were you around on _other places_ before setting up CC? Just wondering if we've met before, so to speak.


----------



## Chuffy (25 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> I lurked a good deal of the time, but l*earned a lot from C+* - it was my first port of call when something _cycling_ came up.


Me too, but I did more than lurk....
I hope you can understand why Fattersbecurious would ask. Out of the frying pan and into someone else's fire and all that.


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> I hope you can understand why Fattersbecurious would ask. Out of the frying pan and into someone else's fire and all that.



Erm, okay, I think I'm missing something here though ... what frying pan?


----------



## Chuffy (26 Jul 2007)

Admin said:


> Erm, okay, I think I'm missing something here though ... what frying pan?


Just that old lags like me and Fatters have been through a few upheavals and re-locations before and it doesn't always work out happily. It's quite possible to flee one set of unpleasant circumstances only to find oneself having to deal with others somewhere else. I know I'm being circumspect and possibly a little cryptic, but it's for the best. If you want me to elaborate further then PM me and I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## Shaun (26 Jul 2007)

No need ... and if you have any problems with my Admin'ing [just made up a new word!] then tell me


----------



## zimzum42 (26 Jul 2007)

So long as you don't cave in to spurious legal threats from the famous Mr. Smith, then all should be fine!


----------

